# Where does your city rank? See why so many Uber X drivers are so upset!



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Those of you getting a $1.75 per mile on UberX enjoy it because your rates will be cut!


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Txchick said:


> Those of you getting a $1.75 per mile on UberX enjoy it because your rates will be cut!
> View attachment 10521


Looks like most or all of those will have longer drive times between fares. "Greater Maine"!!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Green Bay Packers..$1.95


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Looks like most or all of those will have longer drive times between fares. "Greater Maine"!!


Yeah, but Burlington was $2.15 per mile last weekend. Downward spiral...


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

I have family in Wilkes-Barre; maybe I should go visit


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> I have family in Wilkes-Barre; maybe I should go visit


Doesn't work that way bro. You're not activated in PA, looks like NJ by your profile. Different laws, different rules.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Doesn't work that way bro. You're not activated in PA, looks like NJ by your profile. Different laws, different rules.


Was joking


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Anybody know if a Chicago driver can drive in Springfield IL. Just curious if I can make some money when I go to the state fair.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> Was joking


Gotcha. Your humor didn't shine through in that post..


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Gotcha. Your humor didn't shine through in that post..


I thought the smiley face sealed it


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> I thought the smiley face sealed it


It's 2015! The smiley face is obsolete.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Don't think ATL is going to be burning up that list at .78 per mile....damn shame.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Don't think ATL is going to be burning up that list at .78 per mile....damn shame.


I know makes me sick! Everytime I see a new driver come into this forum from Atlanta I cringe!! They just don't get it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Boston, Chicago, Washington, Atlanta, Philadelphia, San Francisco, Los Angeles: all major cities with a high cost of living that are not even on that list. Why? Because the rates are _far lower_ in those high cost of living big cities than they are in these places that have a lower cost of living.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

Are those numbers before or after Uber takes its 20%?


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Boston, Chicago, Washington, Atlanta, Philadelphia, San Francisco, Los Angeles: all major cities with a high cost of living that are not even on that list. Why? Because the rates are _far lower_ in those high cost of living big cities than they are in these places that have a lower cost of living.


Pax can't afford my ride after paying $3,000 rent. I get it.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Aw Jeez said:


> Are those numbers before or after Uber takes its 20%?


Before


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Aw Jeez said:


> Are those numbers before or after Uber takes its 20%?


Before.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Backdash said:


> Is there an echo in here?


Yes yes yes


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Boston, Chicago, Washington, Atlanta, Philadelphia, San Francisco, Los Angeles: all major cities with a high cost of living that are not even on that list. Why? Because the rates are _far lower_ in those high cost of living big cities than they are in these places that have a lower cost of living.


Just for kicks here are the current X fares per the Uber web site:
Boston: Base fare $2 $0.21 per minute $1.20 Per mile
Chicago: Base fare $1.70 $0.20 per minute $0.90 Per mile
Washington DC: Base fare $2 $0.20 per minute $1.02 Per mile
Atlanta: Base fare $1.15 $0.16 per minute $0.78 Per mile
Philadelphia: Base fare $1.25 $0.18 per minute $1.10 Per mile
S.F.: Base fare $2.20, $0.26 per minute, $1.30 Per mile
L.A.: Base fare $0 $0.18 per minute $1 Per mile

Atlanta does seem to be the worst of the lot. Then, depending on how you value the base fare, its either Chicago or L.A. S.F. has the highest base and per mile of the bunch. I guess they don't want to piss off the drivers in their headquarters city.


----------



## sfbayoldguy (Nov 7, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Just for kicks here are the current X fares per the Uber web site:
> Boston: Base fare $2 $0.21 per minute $1.20 Per mile
> Chicago: Base fare $1.70 $0.20 per minute $0.90 Per mile
> Washington DC: Base fare $2 $0.20 per minute $1.02 Per mile
> ...


UPDATE. SF Bay Area is going to 1.10$ today. Only the city itself will stay at 1.30$,
The South Bay, east bay, and the Peninsula are now 1.10$.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

sfbayoldguy said:


> UPDATE. SF Bay Area is going to 1.10$ today. Only the city itself will stay at 1.30$,
> The South Bay, east bay, and the Peninsula are now 1.10$.


Thank you for the update. That is sad news for the drivers in the greater Bay Area.


----------



## Adam G (Jun 7, 2015)

If Uber cuts Charlotte's rate by 1 cent....... I'm done


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Waco home to Baylor University

Amarillo home to Amarillo College

College Station home to TX A&M University

only ones listed for TX.

Will rates go down when students who have been Ubering in hometown return to campus?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Just for kicks here are the current X fares per the Uber web site:
> Boston: Base fare $2 $0.21 per minute $1.20 Per mile
> Chicago: Base fare $1.70 $0.20 per minute $0.90 Per mile
> Washington DC: Base fare $2 $0.20 per minute $1.02 Per mile
> ...


Dallas is very close behind


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Dallas is very close behind
> View attachment 10755


$0.10/minute is utterly ridiculous. That comes out to $4.80/hr to the driver, which is equivalent to about $4.64/hr for a normal hourly job due to the self employment tax factor. There is certainly no incentive to do any drive-thru or waiting in Dallas.

I guess Dallas is really at Atlanta's heels in the race to the bottom.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> $0.10/minute is utterly ridiculous. That comes out to $4.80/hr to the driver, which is equivalent to about $4.64/hr for a normal hourly job due to the self employment tax factor. There is certainly no incentive to do any drive-thru or waiting in Dallas.
> 
> I guess Dallas is really at Atlanta's heels in the race to the bottom.


We are!!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

TEN CENTS PER MINUTE!!! WOW. 

It is totally bizarre how there is absolutely no consistency across regions between base fare, min fare, miles, minutes and cancellation fees. Some computer forecasting program run amok and playing puppetmaster.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> TEN CENTS PER MINUTE!!! WOW.
> 
> It is totally bizarre how there is absolutely no consistency across regions between base fare, min fare, miles, minutes and cancellation fees. Some computer forecasting program run amok and playing puppetmaster.


I'm sure they have some sort of calculation involved in creating these rates and I wouldn't be surprised if it's weighted heavily in favor of the ratio of drivers to pax, which is why the big cities are suffering. Since the bigger cities have a never ending supply of suckers....err, drivers, they can get away with slashing the rates. Smaller cities may also require more driving between fares.


----------



## Viera Uber (Dec 29, 2014)

I wonder if the rate is lower specifically in markets where Lyft or SideCar have a presence as well. Trying to bleed them out.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Viera Uber said:


> I wonder if the rate is lower specifically in markets where Lyft or SideCar have a presence as well. Trying to bleed them out.


I'm sure that has a lot to do with it. Raleigh .85 a mile with Lyft, Piedmont Triad right next door with 1.10 per mile, no Lyft.

Nothing like a price war with your competitor when it's not your money you are fighting with. Let the drivers pay for the price war, we'll just get more when they die off!!


----------



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

Viera Uber said:


> I wonder if the rate is lower specifically in markets where Lyft or SideCar have a presence as well. Trying to bleed them out.


In Tulsa, before the rate cuts, taxis were at $2/mile, Lyft was at $1.50/mile and Uber was at $1.20/mile. I would get one Lyft ride for every 30 or 40 Uber rides. They lowered the rates to $1/mile, even though they were already the cheapest and Lyft never was a real competitor anyways. They said it would "make us busier which would mean 25% more earnings" but I haven't made shit since then. Uber seems to lack any kind of common sense.

The funny thing is, ever since Uber lowered their rates to $1, I've been much busier on Lyft at $1.50/mile. Everyone on Lyft says they stopped using Uber because of a ridiculously high surge ride. lol


----------

